# IMI Jericho 941,



## Jgshooter

Didnt know where else to ask this since there was no IWI section, and the Jericho appears to be a CZ knock off. I came a across an *IMI* Jericho 941 stainless. I know now the new Jericho's are imported from IWI. Just wondering if anyone has any info if the IMI's are good to go. I am thinking of trading a guy my Beretta CX4 for this pistol..


----------



## CW

Having purchased a CZ PCR, I would certainly consider the the swap.

I've read only good about the 941, and being an Israeli version of a CZ, I would have great expectations.
Being stainless, would add to its desirability, but you're giving up a carbine for a pistol.
(I sold a Mini-14 to get my PCR)

Besides if its good enough for Spike [Cowboy Bebop -anime] its good enough for me.


----------



## Vinny1

That gun is actually hard chrome. The 941/Baby Eagles are phenomenal guns. Very underrated. I have had many many guns but still fall back to a full size steel .40 Baby as my fav. Always wanted a hard chrome one. They are hard to find.


----------



## WaltSherrill

Hard chrome and pretty heavy -- as most of them are steel-framed. All but one of the similar metal-framed CZ compacts have alloy frames. The 941 has also been offered with a slide-mounted safety. I like the slide release.

Many folks consider this CZ-pattern gun to be as good as -- if not better than -- a CZ ergonomically -- i.e., how it fits the hand and the controls work. I can't tell much diifference. I've never liked the looks of these guns, but that's just me.

As best I can tell, the 941 is basically a fraternal [not identical] twin or very close cousin to the Baby Desert Eagle and a number of others CZ-pattern guns made in Israel. I think all of these guns are based on the Tanfoglio design (which was licensed by IMI and IWI). They look like CZs, but few parts interchange with CZs. That's probably true of the various Turkish-made CZ pattern guns, too -- as they bought rights to the Tanfoglio design, too.

All of these Tanfoglio-based guns can generally swap full-size mags with almost any other CZ-pattern gun of the same frame size, but the compact (Tanfoglio-based) mags are slightly shorter than CZ compact mags and won't work in a CZ.


----------

